# Executive headhunter/recruiter



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

It looks like my husband's job will be transferred out of Dubai but we would like to stay here. Any recommendations of reputable executive level headhunters for the managing director level?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

What industry? Finance?


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

Telecommunications/business devt and strategy


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

terdubai said:


> It looks like my husband's job will be transferred out of Dubai but we would like to stay here. Any recommendations of reputable executive level headhunters for the managing director level?


I use Heidrich & Struggles, best C level executive search firm in the world. Richard Guest is my point of contact.


----------

